

English.rb: stop writing Ruby like Perl - drfatbooty
https://github.com/ruby/ruby/blob/trunk/lib/English.rb

======
stephenr
Wow, I never knew Ruby's predefined global variables were so cryptically
named. (Not a ruby developer)

Is there _any_ sane reason it was designed this way (the language I mean, not
this fix)

~~~
dragonwriter
ISTR (and I've never had much knowledge of Perl), the magic globals were
lifted directly from Perl and were intended to support Perl->Ruby transition.

------
roopeshv
<http://perldoc.perl.org/English.html> perl has it too. So, you can still
write ruby like perl

------
pre_action
I imagine this works about as well as it does in Perl. Not everybody uses it,
so you have to know the short-hand variables anyway, but now you've got an
entire new set of magic names to learn! Let's all learn two names for
everything!

------
phasevar
This should be a part of the Ruby distribution.

~~~
dragonwriter
The English library _is_ part of the Ruby distribution (its part of the
standard libraries.)

------
kamaal
Asking people to stop stop writing Ruby like Perl is like asking people to
stop writing C++ like C.

Its impossible to that especially when Ruby is 80% perl.

